

Ants have a sense of number - RiderOfGiraffes
http://alexbellos.com/?p=1249

======
drKarl
I read some time ago in a book titled 'Swarm Intelligence' that ants use
pheromone to optimize their way to the food. Ants which go through the
shortest path come back earlier, thus incrementing the amount of pheremone in
that path, thus attracting more ants inducing them to follow that path.

I don't know the relationship between pheromone-path-finding with missjudging
the distance because of a bodily alteration, though.

------
wendroid
hehe read that as "sense of humour"

